# Gebrannte DVD+R (Memorex) kann nicht mehr gelesen werden! Was tun?



## Joe_2000 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen!   

Wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es darum, dass eine selbst gebrannte DVD nicht mehr gelesen wird. Die DVD enthält die Rohdaten der Abizeitung meines Jahrgangs und wurde im Juni 2007 gebrannt (vermutlich mit Nero). Es handelt sich um eine goldenfarbige *Memorex DVD+R RW (16x) * mit 4,7GB. 
Anfangs wurde die DVD problemlos gelesen. Nach einiger Zeit wurde es schon schwieriger, auf alle Ordner und Dateien zuzugreifen, mittlerweile wird sie vom Laufwerk nicht mehr erkannt. Ich habs schon an drei verschiedenen DVD-Laufwerken probiert, immer das selbe: Das Laufwerk blinkt, macht einige bemühende Knackgeräusche, aber die DVD scheint nicht auf Touren zu kommen (also dieses typische Drehgeräusch). Im Arbeitsplatz wird sie komplett nicht angezeigt, mein Notebook meldet, dass keine DVD eingelegt sei, ein anderer Rechner zeigt einfach eine leere CD (!) an, ohne Titel etc. 
Kratzer oder Macken sind keine (sichtbaren zumindest) drauf, hab die Flächen auch schon mit einem fusselfreien Tuch gereinigt.

Jemand ne Idee, was man noch so machen könnte? Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!


----------



## EmmasPapa (5. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung ob das gut ist http://www.windows-tweaks.info/html/datenrettung-cd-dvd.html , aber für dieses problem gibt es diverse andere Programme.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (5. September 2008)

Versuch mal mit ISO-Buster die DVD auszulesen und die Daten zu retten:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/IsoBuster_13002746.html

Alternativ funktioniert vielleicht auch Unstoppable Copier
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Unstoppable-Copier_13005271.html


----------



## MacMen01 (5. September 2008)

Das liegt meiner Meinung nach an falscher Lagerung:

Direkte Sonneneinstrahlung, hohe Temperaturen Feuchtigkeit usw... oder wie hast du das Medium gelagert?

Wie schaut die Oberseite mit dem Aufdruck aus? Wenn dieser beschädigt ist ist das schlimmer als wenn die Unterseite Kratzer hat, da dadurch die Lichtwellen nicht richtig reflektiert werden und die Disk somit nicht lesbar ist.


----------



## Herbboy (5. September 2008)

versuch die genannten tools, aber es ist halt so, dass (auch durch langzeittest und erfahrungsberichte bestätigt) häufig DVDs/CDs selbst bei guter lagerung nur wenige monate fehlerfrei halten, weil die hersteller aus preiskampfgründen immer dünnere datenschichten verwenden und rohlinge auch mal lange im laden rumliegen...  DVDs/CDs nehm ICH nur als kurzzeitspeicher, für längere lagerung taugen die einfach nix.

ich "freu" mich schon auf die gesichter meine kumpels, die zahlreiche filme auf DVD-rohlinge gebrannt haben (dazu noch mit schnellstmöglichen brennspeed - man hat ja heutzutage nicht die paar min mehr zeit...), wenn sie einen der filme nach 2 jahren mal wieder schauen wollen...   


ps: also, das gilt für rohlinge - gepresste CD/DVDs is was anderes.


----------



## Joe_2000 (5. September 2008)

Vielen Dank euch allen zunächst!  

Ich hab nun mal die Programme IsoBuster und UnstoppableCopier ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Beide zeigen einfach eine leere CD an. DVDisaster bringt's wohl nur dann, wenn man vor einer eventuellen Beschädigung "Wiederherstellungscodes" angefertigt hat, hinterher ists sozusagen zu spät.   

Die DVD lag eigentlich immer im Stapel mit anderen neben dem PC...kann aber auch sein, dass sie monatelang obendrauf lag, dem Sonnenlicht ausgesetzt.   Beschädigungen zeigt die Oberseite nicht, doch hab ich sie mit so nem Permanentmarker beschriftet. Hab die Schrift mal eben mit Spiritus entfernt (und ihr dabei wohl den Garaus gemacht...   ), an der Stelle der Schrift ist die goldene Beschichtung verschwunden, keine Ahnung, ob das was bedeutet. 

Nunja...mein Kumpel hat ein Abbild der DVD, doch der klagte schon nach 2 Wochen über Leseprobleme, aber vielleicht geht bei dem ja noch was.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (7. September 2008)

Joe_2000 am 05.09.2008 18:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank euch allen zunächst!
> 
> Ich hab nun mal die Programme IsoBuster und UnstoppableCopier ausprobiert, leider ohne Erfolg. Beide zeigen einfach eine leere CD an. DVDisaster bringt's wohl nur dann, wenn man vor einer eventuellen Beschädigung "Wiederherstellungscodes" angefertigt hat, hinterher ists sozusagen zu spät.
> 
> ...


Dann würde ich dir vorschlagen,das du beim nächste pc zusammenbau gleich ein ordentliches laufwerk mit einbaust.Plextor bzw. laufwerke von matsushita haben sich diesbezüglich sehr bei mir bewährt.Außerdem solltest du rohlinge kaufen,die dein brenner ordentlich brennen kann.Nach meiner erfahrung gehen TDK-rohlinge am besten.Schlußendlich empfiehlt es sich nur mit der halben,maximal machbaren geschwindigkeit des rohlings zu brennen (zu langsam ist übrigens auch nicht gut) und die rohlinge anschließend trocken und dunkel zu lagern (aber ich bewahre sie in einer spindel auf und von daher eigentlich auch nicht optimal).Ich habe schon recht viel auf cd/dvd gebrannt und bis auf meine ersten cd-rohlinge (von verbatim und seitdem nicht wieder) sind noch alle lesbar.


----------

